# *** E60 ***



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Looking to buy / Borrow an E-60 Meyer pump for tonight. We run 5 trucks and 3 are down with trans problems. This is a personal emergency. If you have an E-60 I can use we can have another truck on the road. Thank you

Eric, Naperville IL 

630-750-2333


----------

